# Harlequin, York



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

My girlfriend just moved to York for university, so I went straight on the hunt for things to do if she has any lectures while i'm visiting. Whilst using http://www.cosycoffeeshops.Co.uk, I found Harlequin.

My girlfriend humored me today, and we went in this afternoon. Service was good, I started with a flat white, which was sweet and delicious. My lady had a bit of coffee with her usual serving if sugar.....oh dear. After, I had an espresso, made with Hasbeans Kicker blend. I mentioned to the lady serving me that I'd never felt able to get it right on my machine. She insisted on getting the owner, Gordon, to make it for me, as he is the best barista there lol. They offered to let me come behind the counter to see him work, but I can be a bit shy. Anyway, I got my espresso and it was brilliant.v straight from the aroma I knew it was better than my results. The taste was balanced, the shot staying sweet and finishing with a [not too aggressive] acidic bite on the back of the tongue. Gordon came over to ask how it was, and the way he spoke about coffee just screamed enthusiasm. He explained why kicker could be difficult to get right, took interest in what equipment I use etc.

He then took me to their new area upstairs. Its a trendy, relaxed bar type area, where they have all different methods of brewing, several grinders etc. This trendy area is apparently open on Thursday, Friday and Saturday, into the evening. He selects specialist coffees for the evening, and the idea is to talk about the coffees, and discuss how the different methods work with each etc. Is a really pleasant space. Gordon pointed me to a shop down the road for an oil drizler too, pointing out that for "£14 they do the same as the hario kettles, so I duly went to buy one









Gordon and his staff are incredibly friendly, the coffee is outstanding. I shall become a regular


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I used to know the previous owners of Harlequins. The new owners do see some what more enthusiastic about excellent coffee and have been rewarded for their efforts.

The area upstairs is called The Attic and has just won 5 cups in some national cafe review (can't remember which one but it is well known).

I'm still trying to get myself there, and I wonder if I took my own beans if this Gordon chap would make me a double shot to compare to what I'm getting at home.


----------



## RolandG (Jul 25, 2010)

Harlequin was the second speciality shop I ever visited (shortly after the lovely Perky Peacock, http://twitter.com/#!/theperkypeacock , which has the distinction of being slightly closer to York train station







) - York's a lucky town! I'm looking forward to (eventually) getting time to go up and see The Attic!


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

Perky Peacock was next on my list, so long as my girlfriend doesn't start to think i'm only visiting York for the coffee haha









You know where they source their beans? I can't wait to visit the attic at Harlequin though. It was my first proper coffee shop


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Really good to see Gordon and the team getting a mention. They run a great coffee shop and are also active in helping spread the good word about coffee - mainly by doing, as already mentioned.

There are a number of good places in York now, so it's about time I popped up again for a visit


----------



## rosco29 (Jun 6, 2011)

I think I'll have to pay a visit to harlequin then seen as I live in York. I did want to try the attic too but it seems to open from 1pm on a saturday afternoon and at the time I went in it was only 11am. I was going to grab a seat in harlequin but it was full so I ended up going elsewhere. Perhaps I'll try again this weekend and see if this becomes my new favourite.


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

I was visiting my girlfriend in York these last two days. She had a lecture, so i popped into town to go to harlequin.....but didn't realise it shuts at 4pm







i got there at 15:40 and they'd shut the front door already









Will be January before i can go again. Which annoys me, because the staff and their coffee are lovely ha!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Lol at your signature...


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Went to the Attic, which is the upstairs coffee gallery, today where they have Hasbean: Jabberwocky, Colombian San Antonio, El Sal Finca Alaska Bourbon and El Sal La Illusion on the Menu.

Had a Jabberwocky double which was perfectly made but not a great blend in my opinion.

Great service.


----------



## Keef (Dec 7, 2011)

My Daughter is in York today so she is calling in for a Coffee and will pick me some beans up


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

Last time i went up there Gordon came straight down for a chat, was really pleasant. He even let me try his competition blend for UKBC. Was awesome. As always, a really friendly service and atmosphere, all the staff are lovely.

My girlfriend isn't really into coffee, but she frequents the Attic when its open with her friends, because its such a pleasant place to go chill out.


----------



## BenP (Jul 18, 2012)

Monkey_Devil said:


> He then took me to their new area upstairs. Its a trendy, relaxed bar type area, where they have all different methods of brewing, several grinders etc. This trendy area is apparently open on Thursday, Friday and Saturday, into the evening. He selects specialist coffees for the evening, and the idea is to talk about the coffees, and discuss how the different methods work with each etc. Is a really pleasant space. Gordon pointed me to a shop down the road for an oil drizler too, pointing out that for "£14 they do the same as the hario kettles, so I duly went to buy one


Big fan of this upstairs area of Harlequins, very relaxed atmosphere as well as the great coffee and York really needed a coffee shop that opens in the evening


----------

